

Ask HN: What does a hacker house need? - vaf

I am a student at the University of Michigan and this year I will be living with a bunch of EECS (electrical engineering and computer science) majors in a 6 bedroom house. We want to do what the Palo Alto hacker house does and start inviting hackers in the area to just come over and hang out. Before we do this what does HN think we need in our house to make it hacker friendly?
======
ecaroth
seating, USB hubs, lots of fridge space, tons of can koozies, a whiteboard,
some ancient used video game systems (including a gameboy in the bathroom),
and some good coffee-table reading materials like a subscription to wired,
entrepreneur mag, etc

------
bmelton
1) Other hackers

2) LOTS of seating

3) Bandwidth / Access Points

4) Mini-fridges (makes it easier to enforce a BYOB)

5) Power, power, power.

